# Kann mir wer Sagen was der Unterschied zwischen denen beiden Trial Rädern ist?



## Syyron (4. Oktober 2019)

Einmal das hier: https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/trial-...-magura-mt7-hc3-disc-hydraulisch#lg=1&slide=0

Einmal das hier: https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/trial-...llic-gruen-hope-tech-3-trial-disc-hydraulisch

Könnte ich die auch die Felgen + Räder tauschen beim Insipred Fourplay Pro in die vom inspired Fourplay Team ( da sie mir optisch besser gefallen)

Sprich, 2x Continental MacAskill Reifen und 2x Inspired Team V2 Felgen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Teuflor (4. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

ich weis nicht genau auf was du hinaus willst.

Der Unterschied sind die Laufräder und die Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi Syyron, 
Ich würde dir empfehlen direkt bei Jan (der Besitzer vom Trialmarkt) anzurufen. Er ist extrem kompetent und kann dir erstens sagen ob deine Vorstellungen realisierbar sind und zweitens auch gleich sagen wie sich das auf den Preis auswirkt. Er ist extrem offen und unterstützt gerne bei Spezialanfragen. 

LG


----------

